# vr6 oil sending unit



## yeahrickyman (May 10, 2009)

i believe i have oil coming from my oil sending unit, this does not look very easy to get to. anyone know the best way for going about this? and could a spike in oil pressure be the cause of leakage from this area?
please help, any advice is much appreciated


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: vr6 oil sending unit (yeahrickyman)*

you have to take off your front ends, bumper, grill with light, radiator etc etc .... not to bad if u know your stuff


----------



## yeahrickyman (May 10, 2009)

*Re: vr6 oil sending unit (dubbinmk2)*

yeah ok i was thinking so. i had to replace one on my jetta and so did a friend of mine. is this all that common?


----------

